# Newbie 12v with Borg Warner s366 ? Need help



## 12vgearhead (Nov 4, 2013)

Wondering if anyone out there is running a 12v with a Borg Warner s366 88a/r 
Wheel Dimensions:

Compressor: 66 mm inducer / 91.4mm exducer, with exclusive Extended Tip Technology.Turbine: 76 mm inducer, 68 mm exducer. Cast in Inconel 713 for high-temperature operation.

Housings:


Compressor: Large 4.00" ported anti-surge air inlet / 3.00" charge pipe outlet


Flows 82lbs a minute.

What's max power I can see out of it and with supporting mods
-ATP exhaust manifold 
-shimmel short runner
Are parts already a purchased looking for some help first turbo build I have ever done.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

you should be well into 700whp with that upwards of 800whp with the appropriate supporting mods.

what are your actual goals?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

with a set of 268* cams or bigger if your support mods are big enough you'll make 700WHP around 32-34psi of boost depending on your tune and type of fuel used.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

you may be able to get 800WHP pushing around 38-40PSI of boost if all is right, with tractions problems I would be paying more attention to tranny, gears, CV shafts, clutch kit.


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

What he said. At even 4-500hp you WILL break trans related items and axles all day long until you have the supporting mods. I just wish the trans items were freakin cheaper. Just torched my diff at 18psi the other day doing a burny in fourth while scooting at about 60-70. Ahh fun times.


----------



## 12vgearhead (Nov 4, 2013)

So what we talking about with supporting mods I'm looking for 400 wheel to statue and go up from there I'm aware of the trans build and would also like advise on where to start with build that also cause the stick **** isn't gonna hold long after I move up thru the horse power


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

400whp shouldn't need much, once you go up to let say 500whp or higher than race fuel or E85 will be needed with pistons, Rods, cams, good tune, tranny, CV shaft, a good clutch, 
Think about how much power you want to run in the future even knowing that you will be running only 400whp for now, but start designing things for your max HP numbers if you know for sure that later you'll be making some big numbers, it will save you a lot of $$$$ doing things only once instead of having to sell things and replace them with bigger ones later, things that you should buy bigger right way would be fuel pumps, injectors, turbo, intercooler, exhaust... tranny and motor you can build it later for more power when you're ready to up the boost, it's all depends how much $$$$ you can afford from the start, money is you HP limit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

yes figure out your power goals if you dont need that much turbo then an a 60mm will do up to 600whp.

I have a brand new s300sx 60mm for sale too: $675shipped.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> yes figure out your power goals if you dont need that much turbo then an a 60mm will do up to 600whp.
> 
> I have a brand new s300sx 60mm for sale too: $675shipped.




Do you know any one with a 60MM turbo on a 12V vr6 making 600WHP ?? you'll probably have to push it around 35PSI with a big set of cams to make that 600whp if the turbo and wheel design with support that kind of flow at that pressure level.
For 600whp on a 12V vr6 I would go to a 62MM or 64MM turbo, just my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

zwogti said:


> Do you know any one with a 60MM turbo on a 12V vr6 making 600WHP ?? you'll probably have to push it around 35PSI with a big set of cams to make that 600whp if the turbo and wheel design with support that kind of flow at that pressure level.
> For 600whp on a 12V vr6 I would go to a 62MM or 64MM turbo, just my opinion.


i say that because most of the GT35 builds are in the low to mid500s and the S300 flows more than that turbo. Thinking back to i think an old 034MS audi a4 with the 12v in it... made 475awhp @25~30psi on the GT35 :beer:


So thats why i said UP TO 600whp which is fair for FWD.


----------

